# , GAAP,

## id104533792

!        .   ,       .
       ,  , , , .

----------


## balabolec

, ...     ,  ,             . 

   ,         /  1 /,     ,    ,   ,      .              .   )

    /, .../       .    ?
//       ,      .

----------


## balabolec



----------


## -

*id104533792*,          .  , **   (  ,  ).         ..  ""   (. .,-  ..  ..).  .   (   ),   ,   .   ,   .    :      ,      . , ,     ,               .   ,     .         ,        ____  .        .25 .  26. .  ,     .     "".    ,        (.    -). :      "",    ,       (,      ),      ,   .       ..  .  :     (     ,   ,    ,     ))).

----------


## balabolec

> 


 .          . 

1.  --     
2.  -  -
3.

----------


## -

> .


   ,  ,    .      ,     (.    -)

----------


## balabolec

/ /
 /26/       ,     .
      ,       / /.    %         . 

   ,      ,    ..

----------


## id104533792

*-*, 
*balabolec*, 
 ! ,   ,    .
     ..   ,      .   ,    .        .  ,     .                       .        .

----------


## balabolec

/    /. 
  ,       ?  
               ?

----------


## id104533792

> /    /. 
>   ,       ?  
>                ?


  !
1)    . . ,            ,      (     ,    ,       )
2)     .   ,   .           .           .            .       ,    . 
3)  ..    .  ,  .  .       .    ,     ,         ,    .   ,     ( ) ,     -      .   ,  -      .        ,   .

----------


## id104533792

... ,    ,      .
    .     -       (     ),   (++     ).            ..         .     - "     "   " , ".     ,    ,        ( ) -  . 
             ( 2,5   ),       1 (    , .  ,      ),    -       .      ,     1     . 
,     ()   1   ,   ,  ....,          1 ,    .             ...
              ,   .

----------


## -

*id104533792*, -    ,   (https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=524686).    ,  ,   ,   ,        (!!!),   .      )))

----------


## id104533792

*-*, ,  , , .
,   . "" ( )      2   :    , , ;       (       - ); 1  ""    2-   ( ,    " "   ); ""     ,    ""     ,       (-    ""    ,           ,     ,    90- ..),  !   ""  ( 9 ,   ,    min    1%),   !       , ,      ,     (   ,  ).   ...        (,     -     .),    -3    ?  ,  .. ,    ,  (    )  ! 
,   2       ,     ...
  ,  -   ,          :yes:

----------


## -

*id104533792*,  ( ),   " ":


            ,       .........    

        :

1.	                      .       .
2.	   :
 :   
 :                 



3.	  ,   ,      - .     ,   ........;
4.	            25  2019 ;
5.	        .
6.	        



                    «      2016 »         

I.	  - ;
a.	   ,      .2.5.    «      ()      "   »    6          . 20     ,      - .
b.	      .
c.	     ,        10 "", 41 "", 43 " ".         -     (. 25  5/01).        ,  ,    ,     .
d.	    14 "     ". :
e.	


f.	        1210 ""     (. . 25, 35  4/99).
g.	           2350 " ",     -   2340 " ".
h.	  ,   ....    ....,     ,      .

II.	    ;
a.	   ,      .2.6.    «      ()      "   »    6         . . 21, 38  19/02       .
b.	          ,        ,   ,      .
	 ,          ,                    .        .
	                        (     )        .
	 ,       ,              .
c.	  ,    ..........   ,         .

----------


## balabolec

...         .        ,   -     .      ...             ...

       " ",              .

----------

